# Freilaufrolle



## kueken (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Bin absoluter Anglerneuling und würde mich über Eure Hilfe freuen#c 

Wie funktioniert eigentlich eine Freilaufrolle? Welche Bremse ist für was und wie stell ich mir das denn ein? Wozu ist der Freilaufhebel und was bewirkt er?

und dann noch was |uhoh::
Wie hat eine Mefo-Montage auszusehen? Stärke der Hauptschnur bei Geflochtener? kommt da zuerst die Hauptschnur, dann ein Ende Mono (Stärke?) um Aussteiger zu reduzieren und dann der Blinker oder benötigt man ein dafür ein Stahlvorfach?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Grüße #h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Freilaufrolle*

Bei einer Freilaufrolle hast Du die Bremse an der Spule.
Die hintere "Bremse" ist keine Bremse, sondern damit stellst Du den Widerstand des Freilaufes ein,
Den Freilauf aktivierst Du mit dem Hebel. Zum ausschalten einmal kurz an der Kurbel drehen.


----------



## kueken (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Freilaufrolle*

Was heißt denn Freilauf eigentlich? Was ist damit gemeint?#c 

Sorry-hab noch kein´Plan von ;+ 

Grüße!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Freilaufrolle*

Damit erziehlst Du den gleichen Effekt, als wenn Du die Bremse aufdrehen würdest. Nur das Du den Freilauf mit einer Kurbelumdrehung wieder ausschalten kannst, und die Bremseinstellung erhalten bleibt


----------



## jerkfreak (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Freilaufrolle*

Die eigentliche Bremse,sowie die Freilauf-Einstellung können aber auch beide am Heck sein (siehe v.B. Shimano Baitrunner Aero-Modelle...)

Wie Snoek schon sagte, kannst du damit deine eigentliche Bremse ausschalten und den schwächer eingestellten Freilauf aktivieren, wenn du z.B. auf Grund angelst. Beist jetzt ein Fisch, zieht er über den aktivierten Freilauf Schnur ab und merkt nicht viel oder garnichts, weil der Freilauf ja ganz weich eingestellt ist. Wenn du jetzt den Freilaufhebel wieder schließt oder eine Kurbelumdrehung machst (was nicht bei allen Freilaufrollen geht!!!) ist deine eigentliche Bremse wieder aktiv und der Freilauf ausgeschaltet und du kannst den Fisch anschlagen und Drillen...!

War eben ursprünglich für die Grundangelei auf Karpfen usw entwickelt worden, wird heutzutage aber auch auf viele andre Fische verwendet, wie z.B. Waller, Zander, Aal, Hecht usw...!

Wenn du noch immer Fragen hast, schieß los!!!


----------



## kueken (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Freilaufrolle*

Alles klar vielen Dank!

Könnt Ihr mir bitte noch die Frage zum Spinnen (z.B. auf MeFo) beantworten? Wie sieht denn das System aus?

Also erst kommt die Hauptschnur(bei mir geflochten) mit nem Karabiner-Wirbel... und dann? direkt Blinker/Pufferstück Mono und dann Blinker..???|kopfkrat 

Grüße und Danke schonma!


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Freilaufrolle*

Stahlvorfächer brauchst du für Meerforellen nicht. Ich nehme zum Meefo-Angeln durchgängig Mono.


----------

